# Bio Oil for Chicken Pox Scar



## ceri2 (Feb 19, 2008)

well i bought some today and im going to try it out, have had a scar on my cheek since i was small and haaaate it so im hoping this works






read the reviews on bio oil and it seems like some kind of magic potion *dances*


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 20, 2008)

neat let us know if it works for you


----------



## perlanga (Feb 20, 2008)

I wish I had that at 12 whwn I had massive chiken pox scaring all over my body. I have white raised dots now, so if it works on those I'll try it.


----------



## Kathy (Feb 22, 2008)

Hope it works for you.


----------



## speedy (Feb 22, 2008)

I hope it works for you. I've been using it on my eczema and it's been helping.


----------



## michelledreams (Feb 24, 2008)

Can someone please tell me what is Bio oil, I'm new and would like to know the benefits. Where is it sold it?Thank you


----------



## Kathy (Feb 24, 2008)

Walgreens carries it. Here's a few threads that'll help.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...+Oil+Walgreens

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...+Oil+Walgreens

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...+Oil+Walgreens


----------



## michelledreams (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you Kathy


----------



## Jobunny (Feb 25, 2008)

I have chicken pox scars on my face, on my nose and forehead - they look similar to a few acne scars I have, the 'ice-pick' kind if that makes sense.

I though maybe *maybe* Bio Oil would help, but I used it for about 6 months faithfully day and night and it didn't make any difference to scars! Grrr lol. BUT it DID even out my skintone and fade red marks really well (and I'm SUPER pale, as in white lol, so ANY mark shows up crazily), so use it for that if you need it.

I also found it broke me out after using it for a few months. I found a basically identical product which is called Rosken Skin Repair Bio Serum, and it's less than half the price of Bio Oil for roughly the same amount (50ml vs Bio Oil's 60ml I think).

The Rosken even has the ingredient touted by Bio Oil as breakthrough or exclusive ingredient or something, Purcellin Oil. As far as I can tell the ingredients are basically the same. I can post the ingred for both if anyone wants them.

I prefer the Rosken as it doesn't break me out, reduces uneven skintone just like the Bio Oil does, and it feels a lot silkier on the skin.

I recommend with either of these products, or any oil, that you apply on a damp face to seal the moisture in.

Hope that helped!


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Feb 25, 2008)

Let us know if it works !


----------

